# Another hilarious Kijiji ad from Windsor



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Check this out....










This guy is trying to pawn off a fibreboard "_template_" of a Strat pickguard as the real deal. Unbelievable.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

He's only charging *$350.00!* At least he's reasonable.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Times is tuff in Windsor


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

grandpa's gonna be pissed when he goes to put his morning coffee down and finds part of the kitchen table missing. 

Bobby


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What would be really funny is if someone actually bought it.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like it may actually be a template.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

It's hard to get context from text, but I do believe it's a joke by the way it's been worded.


----------

